# Diablo 3 Charakterklassen-Sammelthread



## Herbboy (16. Mai 2012)

Wundert mich zwar, dass es noch nix dazu hier gibt, aber dann fang ich mal an 

Ich bin jetzt Level 5 Mönch und hab noch nicht ganz verstanden, wie das mit den Waffen ist. Manchmal scheint er keine Waffe zu nutzen, manchmal doch...  macht es denn überhaupt Sinn, dem Mönch ein zB gutes Schwert zu geben? Hängt es von der Fähigkeit, die er aktiv hat? Ich weiß zwar, dass es spezielle Waffen für den Mönch gibt, aber bei so was wie Schwert oder Dolch blick ich nicht ganz durch, ob er da nicht auch einfach ohne kämpfen könnte bzw. es evlt. sogar besser ist, weil es per Faust+Fähigkeit einen höheren Schaden gibt ^^


----------



## Exar-K (16. Mai 2012)

Soweit ich das richtig verstanden habe, beeinflusst der Schaden von ausgerüsteten Waffen sämtliche Fähigkeiten. Auch wenn diese Waffen nicht benutzt werden, wie z.B. Stäbe vom Zauberer.
Je mehr DPS die Waffe hat, desto mehr Schaden machen auch deine Skills.


----------



## Worrel (16. Mai 2012)

Leere Itemslots können nicht gut sein ^^ Also einfach rein mit Waffen, die er tragen kann.

DPS sieht man ja im Charfenster. Wenn man da auf "Details" klickt, kommen eine Liste mit allen Werten - möglich, daß da auch der Schaden der Fertigkeiten aufgeführt ist.

Ich hab bis Level~9 mit 2 Einhandwaffen (Knüppel, Schwert) gezockt und versuche es gerade mit einem 2 Hand Mönchs Stab - bin mir noch unschlüssig, was besser ist.


----------



## LowriderRoxx (16. Mai 2012)

Beim Mönch sollen die passenden Animationen fuer die einzelnen Waffen noch nachgereicht werden (Quelle). Generell nuetzlich ist beim Monk natuerlich eine hohe Angriffsgeschwindigkeit, besonders um schneller die dritten Treffer der Spirit-Generatoren zu erreichen.


----------



## Vordack (16. Mai 2012)

Ich habe Mönch auf Lvl5 und Zauberer auf Lvl 7.

Ist es beim Zauberer auch so daß seine Waffe den Zauberschaden beeinflußt? Ich hab ihm mit ner Armbrust ausgerüstet...

Als ich den Mönch angefangen hab dachte ich schon das sein eine Zertrümmerungsmaschine. Seit dem ich den Zauberer spiele denke ich er ist an den Imperator aus Star Wars angelehnt. Mit seinem Lichtschwert (die erste Strahlattacke) zerstört er bisher alle Viecher quasi bei Kontakt und mti seinem Elektroblitz (zweite Links-Attacke die man bekommt) macht er dem Imperator Konkurrenz als er Darth Vader quälte


----------



## Hawkins (16. Mai 2012)

Hab nen Level 23 Zauberer und ja auch er braucht eine gute Waffe. Tip: schaltet in den Optionen die Advanced Skill Tooltips ein dann seht ihr bei Mouseover über dem Skill exakt wie dessen Schaden berechnet wird. Normal steht dann da zb: 175% Weapon Damage. Ich spiel auf englisch, ka wie es auf deutsch heißt.
Die Angriffsgeschwindigkeit der Waffe des Wizards hat ausserdem Einfluss wie schnell er Spells casten kann.

Auch Ringe mit zb 1-2 Schaden geben massig mehr Zauberschaden.


----------



## Mothman (16. Mai 2012)

Es steht doch auch im Tooltip der Attribute, wofür die gebraucht werden. 
Du musst halt immer per Items dein Haupt-Atttribut der Klasse (z.B. Barbar=Stärke, Zauberer=Int) steigern.

Mönche kriegen später noch Shclageinge und Handschuhe usw.


----------



## Jacien (16. Mai 2012)

Hi,
ich spiel Zauberer  lvl 9, weiss wer ob man schnell zwischen den spells wechseln kann??
Muss immer im Menü den spell anklicken ,bestätigen und die passenden runen suchen...
Geht das auch anders??


----------



## Vordack (16. Mai 2012)

Jacien schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich spiel Zauberer  lvl 9, weiss wer ob man schnell zwischen den spells wechseln kann??
> Muss immer im Menü den spell anklicken ,bestätigen und die passenden runen suchen...
> Geht das auch anders??



Du kannst den Button mit dem Spruch in der Action-Leiste anklicken um direkt ins Skill MEnu zu kommen, mehr weiss ich nciht.


----------



## papiermacher03 (17. Mai 2012)

grüße euch.ich spiele auch mit mönch und habe unidentifizierte waffen gefunde.wie kann man die indentifizieren damit die nutzen kann?hab scho jeden händler (gut fast9 abgesucht um zu sehen ob es spruchrollen gibt zum identifizieren oder is das jetz anders gelöst


----------



## Herbboy (17. Mai 2012)

papiermacher03 schrieb:


> grüße euch.ich spiele auch mit mönch und habe unidentifizierte waffen gefunde.wie kann man die indentifizieren damit die nutzen kann?hab scho jeden händler (gut fast9 abgesucht um zu sehen ob es spruchrollen gibt zum identifizieren oder is das jetz anders gelöst


 
Ja, das ist ziemlich dämlich: einfach selber im Inventar rechtsklicken, dann weißt Du, was die Waffe kann. Ist mir schleiferhaft, wozu das überhaupt eingebaut wurde... vlt um die Vorfreude anzustoßen, wenn man was aufgesammelt hat und noch nen Klick abwarten muss... bei Diablo2 war es ja noch so, dass man "wenigstens" hin und wieder keine Identifikationszauber mehr hatte und dann extra zurück zum Dorf musste  

Ich hab jetzt für den Mönch (Level 11) zwei magische Schlagringe, davor hatte ich ein Schwert und nen Dolch - mir ist aber immer noch nicht 100% klar, wie das nun berechnet wird. Sind die ZB 10,2 Schaden, die bei der Waffe angezeigt werden, wirklich der effektive Wert? Wie würde sich das dann berechnen, wenn man irgendeinen Skill dazunimmt?


----------



## papiermacher03 (18. Mai 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ja, das ist ziemlich dämlich: einfach selber im Inventar rechtsklicken, dann weißt Du, was die Waffe kann. Ist mir schleiferhaft, wozu das überhaupt eingebaut wurde... vlt um die Vorfreude anzustoßen, wenn man was aufgesammelt hat und noch nen Klick abwarten muss... bei Diablo2 war es ja noch so, dass man "wenigstens" hin und wieder keine Identifikationszauber mehr hatte und dann extra zurück zum Dorf musste
> 
> Ich hab jetzt für den Mönch (Level 11) zwei magische Schlagringe, davor hatte ich ein Schwert und nen Dolch - mir ist aber immer noch nicht 100% klar, wie das nun berechnet wird. Sind die ZB 10,2 Schaden, die bei der Waffe angezeigt werden, wirklich der effektive Wert? Wie würde sich das dann berechnen, wenn man irgendeinen Skill dazunimmt?


 

Ich danke dir dacht schon ich werde blöd

glaube die 10,2 is der max schaden der waffe.dazu fliest aber noch die höhe der stärke glaube mit ein


----------



## chbdiablo (18. Mai 2012)

Der Schaden, der bei der Waffe angezeigt wird ist der durchschnittliche Schaden pro Sekunde, den du mit dieser Waffe machst.
Die Skills sind vom Waffenschaden abhängig, das wird dir bei jedem Skill angezeigt.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (18. Mai 2012)

Also gerade beim Mönch halte ich die Variante 2 einhändige Waffen zu Tragen (z.B. 2 Spikes) für die bessere. Du kannst damit mehr Magische Boni sammeln. Zu dem lohnt es sich Waffen zu equippen die deinen Dex. Wert erhöhen, da du damit mehr Schaden machst, und mit entsprechenden Skills auch mehr Spirit und Health bekommst ^^


----------



## golani79 (18. Mai 2012)

Jacien schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich spiel Zauberer  lvl 9, weiss wer ob man schnell zwischen den spells wechseln kann??
> Muss immer im Menü den spell anklicken ,bestätigen und die passenden runen suchen...
> Geht das auch anders??


 
Weiß nicht wieviele verschiedene du verwendest - aber du kannst in den Gameplay Options in der rechten Spalte nen erweiterten Modus aktivieren. Müsste in der deutschen Version glaub ich Wahlmodus heißen.
Mit dem kannst du dann deine Skillleiste anpassen durch drag&drop und so auch mehrere Spells aus einem Bereich verwenden falls du das möchtest.

Aber ansonsten muss man schon ins Skillmenü und dort die jeweils gewünschten Skills+Runen aktivieren.


----------



## MiLCHMAUSiE (19. Mai 2012)

Ich spiele gerade eine Dämonenjägerin (Stufe 31) und scheitere jedes Mal gnadenlos am Endkampf gegen Diablo. Bis zur Hälfte geht´s ganz ordentlich, aber dann kommt man ja "woanders hin" (will hier keinem die Überraschung nehmen) und da bekomme ich den Gegner maximal auf 80% seiner Lebenspunkte, bis ich in´s virtuelle Gras beiße.
Ist Stufe 31 zu niedrig für den Endkampf? Egal, welche Fähigkeiten ich wähle, sehe ich da kein Land...

EDIT: hatte im Rest des Spiels bis dahin lediglich einmal ein wenig Anfangs des Arreat-Bergs ein wenig zu "kämpfen"... ansonsten realtiv locker durchgespielt. Hier und da mal von Mehrfachschuss auf Granaten oder von Fledermaus auf Spinne, etc. gewechselt. Aber bei Diablo habe ich jetzt bestimmt schon 10 Anläufe genommen und komme einfach nicht gegen ihn an...

EDIT 2: ...und wie es immer ist - beim 11. Anlauf ging es dann, allerdings verhakte sich (nach dem "woanders") Diablo und konnte nur noch von dort aus mit Feuerbällen schießen. So war es natürlich einfacher... bin gespannt, ob der Fehler mit einem Nahkämpfer reproduzierbar ist...

Schönes Final-Video, das Ende der Saga, wenn man mal alle drei Spiele nimmt, gefällt mir gut und ist schlüssig.


----------



## OldShatterhand (19. Mai 2012)

hier mal meine Kollektion. Aktuell.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mothman (19. Mai 2012)

Ganz schön viel Schaden. Was hast du denn für Waffen? Das ist ja beachtlich.


----------



## OldShatterhand (19. Mai 2012)

das machen nicht die Waffen allein, ich hab einige perfekte Smaragde in Rüstungen und Ringen etc....die geben mir über 100 Geschicklichkeit dazu. Erhöht auch pervers die Damage^^ und natürlich achte ich noch auf Geschicklichkeit in allen Ausrüstungsgegenständen von Anfang an.


----------



## Mothman (19. Mai 2012)

Also mein Primärattribut steigere ich auch per Items so gut es geht von Anfang an. 
Aber an perfekte Edelsteine bin ich noch nicht gekommen. Nur bisher die dritte Stufe. Finde eher selten Edelsteine.


----------



## OldShatterhand (19. Mai 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Finde eher selten Edelsteine.


 Auktionshaus?  ein perfekter (dreieckig) kostet 140-1000 Gold, je nachdem was für einer.


----------



## Mothman (19. Mai 2012)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Auktionshaus?  ein perfekter (dreieckig) kostet 140-1000 Gold, je nachdem was für einer.


Achsooo. Ne, ich wollte schon erstmal durchspielen ohne was zu kaufen. Aber mal gucken evtl. mach ich es auch.


----------



## Zerth (19. Mai 2012)

MiLCHMAUSiE schrieb:


> Ich spiele gerade eine Dämonenjägerin (Stufe 31) und scheitere jedes Mal gnadenlos am Endkampf gegen Diablo.


 Ich hätte zu Fallen geraten. Grundsätzlich ist bei Diablo alles sinnvoll, wo man für dmg nicht stehen bleiben muss.


----------



## golani79 (20. Mai 2012)

Hier mal mein Witch Doctor Level 34




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



War bei Diablo auch Level 31 und hatte eigentlich keine Schwierigkeiten mit dem. 
Kann die Dämonenjägerin Pets beschwören? Bei meinem Witch Doctor hat mir mein Pet den Boss ganz gut vom Leib gehalten. Und sonst muss man halt in Bewegung bleiben und schauen, dass man nicht in seine Fallen gerät.


----------



## Herbboy (22. Mai 2012)

Also, ich bin jetzt Level 22 mit meinem Mönch - kann es sein, dass Zweihandwaffen (Stäbe für den Mönch) rein gar nichts bringen? Ich hab zwei Einhandwaffen mit je um die 22 Schaden, und die beste Zweihandwaffe, die ich gefunden hab, hat grad mal 24 Schaden... ^^

Und ist es normal, dass man den Hauptwert seines Charakters wirklich extrem steigern kann, oder hatte ich nur Glück? Ich hab (siehe Bild) 29 Stärke, 43 Intelligent, 78 Vitalität und satte 215 Geschicklichkeit - oder ist das normal, dass man den Hauptskill in Relation so weit steigern kann?


----------



## chbdiablo (23. Mai 2012)

Hier mal meine auf aktuellem Stand, Barbar 49, Hexendoktor 41.


----------



## OpenCircle (23. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe mal drei Fragen zur Zauberin:

1. Ich bin mit dem neuen Skillsystem noch nicht so vertraut, aber ist folgende Aussage richtig? Wenn ich die Fähigkeit "Magische Waffe" einsetze, erhöht sich damit der Schaden aller meiner Zauber, da deren Schadenswert sich ja aus dem Waffenschaden ableitet, der durch die Fähigkeit erhöht wird... stimmt das so? Mich hat nämlich etwas verwirrt, dass bei "Magische Waffe" steht, dass sich durch die Fähigkeit die Effektivität der Waffe erhöht, was aber eigentlich bei einem Caster ja keinen Sinn macht 

2. Wenn ich mir eine Waffe betrachte, ist für mich als Zauberin ja völlig unerheblich was für eine Waffe das ist. Wichtig ist nur der Schaden der Waffe, weil dieser sich auf die Stärke der Zauber auswirkt. Meine Frage ist jetzt, welcher Wert genau für die Berechnung der Stärke eines Zaubers benutzt wird, ist es die große Zahl (Schaden pro Sekunde) oder die kleine darunter, bei der einfach nur "Schaden" steht? Und ist für einen Caster die Geschwindigkeit einer Waffe überhaupt wichtig, das heißt erhöht eine schnelle Waffe auch automatisch die Zaubergeschwindigkeit?

3. Wieso gibt es bei der Zauberin keine Zeitanzeige für die Restlaufzeit von Zaubern wie "Magische Waffe" oder "Vertrauter"? Wenn ich mit neim Freund spiele, bekomme ich zum  Beispiel angezeigt, wie lange dessen Mantras noch auf mir wirken. Wieso gibt es das für meine eigenen Zauber nicht? Oder ist das ein Bug der noch gepatcht wird?

Ich hoffe Ihr habt antworten auf meine zahlreichen Fragen  Schon mal vielen Dank vorab!


----------



## Rabowke (23. Mai 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, ich bin jetzt Level 22 mit meinem Mönch - kann es sein, dass Zweihandwaffen (Stäbe für den Mönch) rein gar nichts bringen? Ich hab zwei Einhandwaffen mit je um die 22 Schaden, und die beste Zweihandwaffe, die ich gefunden hab, hat grad mal 24 Schaden... ^^


Ich bin ... äh ... 34? 35? Und ich habe bislang auch nie eine 2H Waffe gesehen, die vom DPS her meinen zwei 1H auch nur ansatzweise das Wasser reichen kann.

Klar, ich hab Stäbe die haben ~70-80 DPS, allerdings ist es relativ leicht eine 1H Waffe, mit Sockel, auf 50-60 DPS zu bringen.

Allerdings spielen wohl nicht wenige Leute auf Inferno einen Mönch mit 1H / Schild, einfach weil der Schaden sonst zu groß ist, den man von den Mobs kassiert.



> Und ist es normal, dass man den Hauptwert seines Charakters wirklich extrem steigern kann, oder hatte ich nur Glück? Ich hab (siehe Bild) 29 Stärke, 43 Intelligent, 78 Vitalität und satte 215 Geschicklichkeit - oder ist das normal, dass man den Hauptskill in Relation so weit steigern kann?


Jein ... auf Normal konnte ich auch relativ fix meine Geschicklichkeit steigern, allerdings braucht man da auch so gut wie keine Vitalität. Im späteren Verlauf, Alptraum, nimmste freiwillig irgendwelche Items mit Geschicklichkeit weg, weil du sonst, als Beispiel, auf ~500 HP bei einem Item verzichten müsstest.

Und gerade HP brauchst du später mehr als alles andere, damit du nicht sofort aus den Latschen gibst. Dann gibt es wieder, und du findest Items mit +Geschick und +Vitalität ... jedenfalls war es bei mir so.


----------



## OldShatterhand (3. Juni 2012)

Es war einmal in Sanktuario...als zwei Barbaren sich anschickten, die Hölle gefrieren zu lassen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dieser Schwierigkeitsgrad hat es schon in sich, wobei - diablotypisch - die Eliteviecher mehr Schaden austeilen als die Bosse selber.
Wir begegneten Azmodan gemeinsam:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...der mit seinen komischen, dunklen Kreisen einiges an Schaden austeilte - ein gemeinsamer Tod war die Folge. Beim nächsten Versuch segnete Mothman das zeitliche, wärend ich ihn nicht wiederbeleben konnte, da ich ständig bei dem Versuch auf den Deckel bekam. Ziemlich sinnloses Feature in Bosskämpfen - man sollte die Belebung trotz Treffern weiterführen können.
Dann ging es zu Diablo:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Spoiler



...aus dem sie eine geschwätzige, nervige Tusse gemacht haben.


 Aber sei es drum, er war im Grunde kein Problem. Nur wusste ich bisher nie, das es dort zwei Heilbrunnen gibt  Hab sie aber nicht gebraucht, auch wenn mein Leben immer mal kurz vor dem aushauchen stand. Das abgesaugte Leben meiner Waffe und des Skills Überwältigen mit Labung-Rune, sowie der Heiltränke und dem Zorn des Berserkers haben gerade so gereicht.


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





SIEG! Danke an Mothman für die Unterstützung, und Inferno scheint echt krank zu sein  vorerst ohne mich^^


----------



## Mothman (3. Juni 2012)

Haha, sehr cool! 
War Fun und es hat sich gelohnt. 

Und, ja: Inferno IST krank. Ich zieh mich da auch ganz schnell wieder zurück.


----------



## Exar-K (3. Juni 2012)

Inferno Akt 1 ist der reinste Kindergarten. Spielt mal Akt 2-4.


----------



## OldShatterhand (3. Juni 2012)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Inferno Akt 1 ist der reinste Kindergarten. Spielt mal Akt 2-4.


 




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PLqlFFP8g9s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Exar-K (3. Juni 2012)

Keine Sorge, du wirst mir schon noch zustimmen, wenn ihr soweit seid.


----------

